# Brotherhood



## Adasunshine (Nov 23, 2006)

I have no idea whether this thread belongs in this forum as it's about a TV series rather than a film but seeing as there's no "General TV Discussion" forum, this will have to do.

Aaaanyways... has anyone caught this fantastic American programme over on the FX channel?

The synopsis from imdb is:

*Genre:* Drama (more) 

*Tagline:* The city has two sons. Only one can rule The Hill. 

*Plot Outline:* Set in an Irish neighbourhood in Providence, the series reflects around two brothers on opposite sides of the law: one a gangster (Jason Isaacs) and the other a politician (Jason Clarke). (view trailer)
If you haven't seen it then do try, it really is a gem of a programme. Jason Isaacs is bloody brilliant.

Anyone else watched this? What do you think? Are you hooked or didn't it float your boat?

xx


----------



## roddglenn (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh I thought this was the Korean film about two brothers fighting for survival amidst the Korean war.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 14, 2008)

Am I the only one watching Season 2 too?

xx


----------

